# CQWWDXCW Contest 2005

## ES4MM

!
,    ,       .
: ,    Contest ?
  ,,     ,,.   "".    20    .  . !      ,100     -  .
,    .

----------


## RU6AI

20  22   14 USA   ..
  7       3.5    4  5         7  .    VK  ZL     ..   100

----------


## rv3fw

RV3FW.   40  QRP.   5    TS940S.  2 .      . 225 QSO, 60 , 19 ,   ( ).    .       .   .
   599+60++.  .
,   ,    !
   DX  QRP .

----------


## ES4MM

:Exclamation:     :
http://www.ng3k.com/Misc/cqc2005.html
     ,  .

----------


## EW1E

> EA8PP ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> ...
> QSO:  7000 CW 2005-11-27 1723 UN8GA         599 17     EA9PP         599 33     0
> ...
> QSO:  7000 CW 2005-11-27 2316 UN8GA         599 17     EA8PP         599 33     0
> ...


      :

Callsign=EA8PP Band=ALL Reporter=WW Number=10 Search_before=2005-11-30

Callsigns     YY/MM/DD UTC     FREQ   Remarks                         Reporter
====================  ====================  ====================  ====================  =
EA8PP         05/11/27 2239Z   7039.7                                 W4DUP     
EA8PP         05/11/27 2226Z   7039.6                                 K2QMF     
EA8PP         05/11/27 2157Z   7039.4 sri call                        EA8BYL    
EA8PP         05/11/27 2209Z   7039.6                                 RL3A      
EA8PP         05/11/27 2206Z   7039.5                                 UA6AA     
EA8PP         05/11/27 2151Z   7039.3 booming                         EA8BYL    
EA8PP         05/11/27 2157Z   7039.4 sri call                        EA8BYL-@  
EA8PP         05/11/27 2152Z   3039.4 good op.                        EA8AF-@   
EA8PP         05/11/27 2151Z   7039.3 booming                         EA8BYL-@  
EA8PP         05/11/27 2133Z   7039.7                                 WB2TPS

Callsign=EA9PP Band=ALL Reporter=WW Number=10 Search_before=2005-11-30

Callsigns     YY/MM/DD UTC     FREQ   Remarks                         Reporter
====================  ====================  ====================  ====================  =
Searched until 05/08/11 , if you need more search please set "Search before" and search again .

----------


## Stan UN8GA

.  240 QSO   -  239. 
  19-       . .

___________ ____________  _________
This page shows only the NEW eQSLs
and does not count those already viewed or in your Archive 
From Country Count 
JW/OK2PBM  SVALBARD 1 
N3RS  USA 1 
N7DC  USA 1 
SV1DNW  GREECE 1 
UN8GA  KAZAKHSTAN 1 
WA0CLR  USA 1 
YB0ZZ  INDONESIA 1 
Bold callsigns are "Authenticity Guaranteed",
making the cards eligible for eAwards 
Go to your InBox to retrieve your cards  
Get more info on eQSL.cc

----------


## EW1KT

[quote=""][quote="ES4MM"]


> ...
> -  EA9PP.  ?


  EA8PP -     40  , 26.11.2005  17.34

----------


## Yuri, ut7uw

160.  DX.   .   40  .      500.  PJ2, HC8, W, VE, 8Q, TF  ..  ,     ZD8A, ZY7C, 3B8, TZ.   CQ WW 160 CW     .  73!

----------


## EY8MM

,        40  .
http://www.qsl.net/ey8mm/results/2005stat40.htm

----------


## RV3RF

....

----------

